#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Procuro profissional de TI para suporte a servidor dedicado

## profjc

Olá,

Procuro um profissional de TI para suporte e manutenção de servidor dedicado.

Necessário ter amplo de conhecimento em:
- Linux
- Apache
- Cpanel
- WHM
- configuração e procedimentos de rotina de servidor dedicado

Desejável ter bom conhecimento em:
- Joomla
- Moodle
- PHP
- MySQL
- Windows Server

Interessados favor enviar currículo para "profjc arroba gmail.com" e indicar no ASSUNTO "Servidor Dedicado". Incluir no currículo o nome Skype para entrevista online.

----------


## andfonsek

Ainda tem a vaga? Qual a faixa salarial?

----------


## bmarques

Oportunidade para qual Estado?


Sent from my iPhone usring UnderLinux

----------

